# 92 Maxima Leaking anti-freeze!!



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2004)

the title explains most of it...

Theres a hose clamped to 2 pipes.. where the hose is clamped, there is a crack/hose in the hose, which is half the size of a fingernail.. If there a way to fix that without getting another hose? I was thinking of gettin a foam that would cover it but I wanna make sure it wont clog the inside of the hose.. any suggestions??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, the hose is only $10-15. if it's cracked, just replace it and you won't have to worry about that hose for another 10 years.


----------

